# [SOLVED] AMD vs Intel



## JawesomeArt (Dec 4, 2013)

I Only have experience with Intel Processors, and was wondering if there is some kind of equivalency chart between AMD and Intel Processor Power. Is there?


----------



## Rhys- (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: AMD vs Intel*

I'm unable to find any up-to-date charts, however is it well-known that Intel processors are a lot more powerful overall than the available AMD processors. The i7 series is the best on the market at the moment.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD vs Intel*

AMD is works just as well as Intel:

PassMark Software - CPU Benchmark Charts


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD vs Intel*

Intel & AMD both have CPU's to accomplish what you want/need.
The choice is personal and neither is "better" than the other.


----------

